# Creamed honey ?



## sammyjay (May 2, 2011)

I wouldn't take it into room temperature. My honey crystallizes coarsely when it crystallizes at room temperature, though having it at it's ideal temperature for two days might make a difference, but I wouldn't chance it.. I can't answer your other questions as I've never made creamed honey, I have only had it crystallize by itself.


Nathan


----------



## wildbeekeeper (Jul 3, 2010)

Do a search for the Dyce method of making creamed honey - it works well. I keep honey at 55 degrees for at least 2 weeks then take it out to let it finsih off - havent had a problem with it.


----------



## rjmeyer (Apr 6, 2012)

Wldbeekeeper, i've read dyce method..also read alot of people dont bother to heat the honey which was my choice..but nobody ever explains what to do once it reaches 57 degrees, when do you jar it up, certainly not once its fully set( common sense) but can you or should you stir it...once jared will it continue to set if you dont have the room to cool all the jars in a fridge..seems they leave out that information...its mix cool wait...i wanted to add cinnamon but not while it was still liquidy..didnt want it to settle to bottm of tub..but could not find info if i would upset the process by stirring it in once it is partially set. Anyhow i saw today someone said to mix it for the first day or two so i premixed a half cup of honey and cinnamon till it was all incorporated then stirred it into the container with the partially set honey..looks like all will be fine so far..im going to jar it tomorrow and then get them back in thr fridge for a week or so and see what happens. So far it looks like it will be fine. Thanks


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I wait after reliquifying crystalized honey before I start the process. I mix five or ten percent starter very thoroughly with the volume I am making. My honey is very low moisture so I add a cup of water to my starter and stir it till it is completerly liquifies before thorougfhly mixing it into the honey I am creaming. I put a tablespoon a pound of the Sams club cinnamon I use. You decide what level you want to add. Put it in your containers immediately after mixing. Much much easier. I set my containers on a concrete basement floor and it sets up in a couple weeeks. If it gets too hard, I put the plastic tubs in the micro wave for ten seconds upside down and ten secons right side up. They stay just about perfect for spreading until they get cold and then they set up pretty firm again.


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

I would just check on more info on what happens to plastic in the microwave. From what I've read there are some chemicals released that I'm not sure would be good for any of us to have in our food. Maybe your plastic doesn't carry those chemicals but it would be worth a check.


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

I bought some Watkins extract flavoring,Almond, Raspberry, and Vanilla nut. It has alcohol in it and i was wondering if i can use it for creamed honey?


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't know, try it. Can't be as deadly as a microwave.


----------



## Jeremy-WI (Aug 12, 2012)

brooksbeefarm said:


> I bought some Watkins extract flavoring,Almond, Raspberry, and Vanilla nut. It has alcohol in it and i was wondering if i can use it for creamed honey?


The strawberry flavoring I get from Lorann oils has alcohol in it too, pretty good. I use about 2 drams flavoring for 11 pounds of creamed honey


----------



## hilreal (Aug 16, 2005)

I tried adding crushed freeze dried blueberrie and strawberries to my creamed honey. Turned out nice. Have to turn upside down a couple of times to keep them from all floating to the top while crystallizing.


----------



## alhildreth (Feb 15, 2012)

My wife's been making cremed honey about two years, and tried many different ways. She first learned our wildflower crystallizes too large - pollen sizes is suspect with it. So we started buying clover honey for the cremed and the same process worked perfectly. She mixes 10% cremed starter to liquid. We do warm the liquid to to make sure any other crystals are gone, then let it cool to room temperature. Next, she puts it into containers, then refrigerates it from a couple days to a couple weeks. Some honey does great, then other batches seem stubborn and she has to refrigerate for longer. We can only guess the honey was the difference. She now makes a variety - pure honey, cinnamon, blackberry, blueberry, strawberry, chocolate, and pumkin spice. We have wondered if the lorann flavorings would work. It was a great addition to our regular honey at our farmer's market, but we have to be careful in the hot summers. I've attached a couple pictures of our Christmas show - as you can see, we use the 12 oz jars. It probably account for 15% of our sales, because people in NC are used to liquid and some prefer the wildflower because it is from where we live. So far - I like both!


----------



## hilreal (Aug 16, 2005)

AL, I have found the same. Very popular at sales, easily 15%+. Lorann oils and their natural flavorings work great. One of the most popular that I was originally reluctant to make is orange. The honey plus the orange flavor is wonderful. Also, surprisingly is jalapeno. Just get some jalapeno powder from a spice store and mix in to taste. I also tried chocolate raspberry, mint chocolate, etc. I think if I had the time this could be a full time endeavor.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I don't heat. I add seed if it's not already crystallizing. I put it on the window sill which keeps it cold, but 57 F would be the right temperature. How fast depends on how much seed and the nectar source and if it was already starting to crystallize... some sources of honey crystallize VERY quickly and a few, like tupelo, never do.


----------



## Sara74 (Aug 19, 2021)

rjmeyer said:


> I made my first attempt at creamed honey went with a method i watched on youtube, he did not heat the honey, just mixed in starter seed and the chilled for a bit before bottling.
> I put the two small pails i made into a small refridge which i set to 55-57 degrees with a thermometer which ive read is the idea temp for crystalization.
> Its been two solid days and it looks visiably good but i dont really know how thick it is because its cold.
> My question is...how long does it need to be at that temp? If I take it out of thr fridge will it continue to crystalize at room temp? Should i jar it up at room temp now before it sets any further and then put it back into fridge to finish crystalizing? Please help...Thanks
> [/QUOTE


----------



## Sara74 (Aug 19, 2021)

I have the same problem, I creamed 5 gallon of raw honey, I let it set for a week in a cool room and now is Solid, I can not bottled it. Can you please tel me if I can leave it in room temperature ?


----------

